# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Quan niệm vợ chồng

## dungtran

Chánh án: Tôi không hiểu... anh chị luôn miệng nói rằng, cho tới giờ, mối tình xuyên quốc gia của hai người vẫn đang là "tột cùng hạnh phúc", vậy tại sao anh chị lại muốn ly dị?

Chồng: Thưa quý tòa, một danh thủ đã thành công tột đỉnh, tốt nhất là từ biệt sân cỏ trước khi xuống phong độ...

Vợ: Còn tôi, thưa quý tòa, cũng như một nghệ sĩ đã lên đến đỉnh cao nghệ thuật...

Quan tòa: Tôi hiểu, tôi hiểu!...

***

- Tao sẽ giới thiệu cho mày một thanh niên rất chi là đẹp trai, con nhà giàu, và điểm cực tốt là chàng không bao giờ đua đòi, chẳng khi nào hát karaoke, thậm chí cũng không thèm đến vũ trường...

- Ê! Tao như thế này mà phải đi lấy thằng chồng vừa câm vừa thọt đó sao

----------


## ngoxuanvu

đúng là một câu chuyện hài ước

----------


## ibongdavn

> Chánh án: Tôi không hiểu... anh chị luôn miệng nói rằng, cho tới giờ, mối tình xuyên quốc gia của hai người vẫn đang là "tột cùng hạnh phúc", vậy tại sao anh chị lại muốn ly dị?
> 
> Chồng: Thưa quý tòa, một danh thủ đã thành công tột đỉnh, tốt nhất là từ biệt sân cỏ trước khi xuống phong độ...
> 
> Vợ: Còn tôi, thưa quý tòa, cũng như một nghệ sĩ đã lên đến đỉnh cao nghệ thuật...
> 
> Quan tòa: Tôi hiểu, tôi hiểu!...
> 
> ***
> ...




chuẩn không cần chỉnh    :Smile: 


chuẩn

----------


## dangtrang124

sao mình đọc mà chẳng hiểu gì thế nhỉ? hjc

----------


## Cần 1 cái tên

> Chánh án: Tôi không hiểu... anh chị luôn miệng nói rằng, cho tới giờ, mối tình xuyên quốc gia của hai người vẫn đang là "tột cùng hạnh phúc", vậy tại sao anh chị lại muốn ly dị?
> 
> Chồng: Thưa quý tòa, một danh thủ đã thành công tột đỉnh, tốt nhất là từ biệt sân cỏ trước khi xuống phong độ...
> 
> Vợ: Còn tôi, thưa quý tòa, cũng như một nghệ sĩ đã lên đến đỉnh cao nghệ thuật...
> 
> Quan tòa: Tôi hiểu, tôi hiểu!...
> 
> ***
> ...


hài. chết cười  :cuoi1: )))))))))))))

----------


## viet_u7891

Không hiểu câu chuyện đầu tiên

----------


## girlxinh9x

bó tay chấm cơm  :cuoi1:

----------

